# Does anyone have a problem with this?



## Jitterbug52

I love bass fishing and have a great respect for the sport. I also believe in being as "sportsmanlike" in how I approach the way I handle the fish I catch.

My problem is this...I enjoy the Bassmasters, especially the Classic. But in recent years I have started to notice that many of the pros on tv are pretty rough with the fish. I first noticed it when Ike won the Classic a number of years ago. 

I cringe when I see a 5 or 6 pound bass being held horizontally and being yanked about by these pros. The way these fish are being held has to do significant damage to the ligaments and jaws of these fish.

Maybe it's just me...but I would like to see Bassmasters do something to instruct these pros to be more professional in how they handle the fish.

Anyone else care to "weigh-in" on this issue? (pun intended!)
Ed


----------



## Shortdrift

I agree with your observation and add to that the fish bouncing around on the deck.


----------



## WLB

They could always eat em.


----------



## melo123

bass are not for eatin!


----------



## qpan13

I see this all of the time also. I am not a tournament angler yet, but I would like to try one or 2 this year. Even just me fishing for fun I never handle the fish like that.


----------



## Jitterbug52

I appreciate the response so far...even WLB's comment about eating them...nothing wrong with an occasional fish fry. But I think the most disgusting moment I recall was Iaconelli holding what must have been a 4 or 5 lb. bass and putting his mouth right up the fishes mouth and screams for about ten or fifteen seconds. Then he starts rolling around the deck of his boat like he's having a seizure, all the while still gripping the fish. Shameful...and now a lot of them are doing it.

(Maybe I should write a letter to the officials at Bassmaster or something.) Sorry for ranting, but it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## lordofthepunks

you guys are sounding like a bunch of tree huggers, sorry. do you also have a problem with guys shooting white tail bucks with bow and arrow, alot of times those deer suffer. what about the bow fisherman that are killing carp and gar just for fun. 

i am a tournament angler and while ikes antics are a little un-orthodox, b.a.s.s. does about as much for the fishing industry as anyone. they strive for fish health. complaining about fish touching the carpet of a boat is about as absurd as people saying that nascar is contributing to the oil crisis. 

what you all are saying is that its ok stick a fish in the mouth with a hook, drag him into the boat, keep him in the livewell for hours and sometimes keep it from spawning but its not ok to yell into the fishes mouth or let it touch the carpet of your boat or hold it at an odd angle. you all are splitting hairs, either join p.e.t.a. and stop fishing alltogether or go fishing. theres no in between.

b.a.s.s. does an excellent job of protecting the fish. maybe we should all quit fishing for real and do "simulated fishing" that way no fish is ever harmed in any way.


----------



## gobrowntruck21

It would be nice to see the guys use a little more sense when handling them, ecspecially Ike. With all the screaming and antics, he acts like he's never caught one before. 

My problem with it, is kids that see that will end up doing the same thing. And if you don't believe kids will copy it, take a look at baseball. Go down to the little league and check the bill on the kids' caps. Where do you think they got that idea? Yep, TV from the pros. 

If my nephew ever started that crap on my boat, it'd be his last trip. But I think he knows better.


----------



## Shortdrift

lordofthepunks; you all are splitting hairs said:


> .
> 
> Who shoved a treble up your butt? Seems you are always ready to create a confrontation and take a conversation sideways to suit your desire to vent your frustrations. I'm sure that BASS has done a lot for not only bass fishing, probably a lot more than those individuals that bend the hell out of the mouth of a bass or haul it into the boat and drop it on the deck. I have a lot of respect for those professionals that make every effort to handle bass in a considerate way so they stand the best chance of survival. I have no problem with an individual that gets excited when he catches a fish, ask anyone that has that regular experience when fishing on my boat.
> I have little tolerance or respect for individuals the abuse any fish in any way and then defend their actions.
> I doubt that any rational and true fiserman dedicated to this sport supports PETA or is a treehugger as you have suggested. Comments like yours simply allow those that do belong to use it against the rational, true, respectful sportsmen.


----------



## Cull'in

Some of you guys crying foul on the handling of fish by B.A.S.S or FLW pros need to get a clue!


----------



## Jitterbug52

You will never convince me that a huge bass being held horizontally so that the majority of it's weight is transferred to it's jaw and those ligaments is not going to be released undamaged.

Read up on the proper handling of fish that are to be released, and you'll learn a few things my friends. We owe it to the fish.

Those of you that disagree, or imply that we must be tree huggers or we should go join PETA are entitled to your view...but is it so hard to treat the fish with the proper care if they are going to be released?

Get a clue? Too bad you feel that way.


----------



## puterdude

Disagree if you wish,just do so respectfully please guys.The name calling & insinuations are not necessary to make a point.


----------



## qpan13

I have never hunted a day in my life, but at least hunters eat the deer that they shoot. Most hunters shoot animals and eat them, I don't see any of the pros eating the bass. Not even comparable to fishing


----------



## lordofthepunks

qpan13 said:


> I have never hunted a day in my life, but at least hunters eat the deer that they shoot. Most hunters shoot animals and eat them, I don't see any of the pros eating the bass. Not even comparable to fishing


so its ok to kill an animal but its terrible to let a fish touch some carpet and then let it go? 

all im saying is its a little silly to say its ok to ram a hook into a fishes skull but letting them touch carpet and yelling at the fish should be condemned.

b.a.s.s. tournament anglers do better at keeping their fish alive then most anglers. they dont kill them, if they die the anglers lose money. 

maybe some guys have held a fish at little too much of an angle but if we put a camera on all of you guys for days at a time im sure you wouldnt do everything perfect all the time especially if you just caught a fish that was worth half a million dollars.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Shortdrift said:


> .
> 
> I doubt that any rational and true fiserman dedicated to this sport supports PETA or is a treehugger as you have suggested. Comments like yours simply allow those that do belong to use it against the rational, true, respectful sportsmen.


i never said that all of you support PETA or that you are a treehugger, I said that you sounded like treehuggers and that maybe you should join PETA... I cant understand how a person can condone fishing at all, a sport that really stresses fish in general, and at the same time say that letting a fish touch carpet or holding it at an angle ( never seen ike hold a fish at an angle that was too big to do so) was an outrage and something should be done. 

i have been a catch and release fisherman since i was a young child, i still feel bad for a fish that i killed when i was 8 years old. to me its far worse to kill fish then it is for a fish to touch some carpet, get yelled at and then let go. you guys are splitting hairs


----------



## huntindoggie22

Just to add a little something to this i researched fish and found out that they do not have a nervous system that supports the feeling of pain in any way. The only reason a fish struggles is because its going somewhere that it does not want to go. Just thought i would add that tip.


----------



## qpan13

lordofthepunks said:


> so its ok to kill an animal but its terrible to let a fish touch some carpet and then let it go?
> 
> all im saying is its a little silly to say its ok to ram a hook into a fishes skull but letting them touch carpet and yelling at the fish should be condemned.
> 
> b.a.s.s. tournament anglers do better at keeping their fish alive then most anglers. they dont kill them, if they die the anglers lose money.
> 
> maybe some guys have held a fish at little too much of an angle but if we put a camera on all of you guys for days at a time im sure you wouldnt do everything perfect all the time especially if you just caught a fish that was worth half a million dollars.


I agree with some of what you're saying. I think some fish are handled rough that we see on TV. I don't think it harms the fish most of the time. I also think that the majority of the pros do an excellent job in keeping the fish alive and caring for them. I just see a few occurrences in each tournament which more care should have been used. I mean these guys are human as well so they will make mistakes. The thing that gets me mad is some of these guys just do not care. I make mistakes from time to time handling fish, then again I am nowhere near a pro and I care about the fish. And if I caught a fish worth half a million I would probably faint


----------



## qpan13

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just to add a little something to this i researched fish and found out that they do not have a nervous system that supports the feeling of pain in any way. The only reason a fish struggles is because its going somewhere that it does not want to go. Just thought i would add that tip.


I really never knew that and it's very interesting. Makes me feel a little different about things.


----------



## puterdude

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just to add a little something to this i researched fish and found out that they do not have a nervous system that supports the feeling of pain in any way. The only reason a fish struggles is because its going somewhere that it does not want to go. Just thought i would add that tip.


Care to enlighten us further with this statement.I.E. what scientific study & where? Was it muscular electrotonus,or neuoglia based.Just curious is all.


----------



## puterdude

Ok,I can't do it,I was jerking you guy's chain in an attempt to lighten the mood a little. In all honesty huntindoggie22 is correct,a fish can not feel any pain.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Its actually called "nociception". Here's a little explenation. Pain is predicated on awareness  A person who is anaesthetized in an operating theatre will still respond physically to an external stimulus, but he or she will not feel pain. Anyone who has seen a chicken with its head cut off will know that, while its body can respond to stimuli, it cannot be feeling pain. Therefore what it means is that the fish does not have the mental capacity to feel the pain that is being inflicted. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## puterdude

Very good explanation and for those whom want to read further on the matter Dr Rose from the university of Wyoming, wrote what I think, is a very good short article on it.


----------



## puterdude

Here's a link to it,very interesting reading.

http://cotrout.org/do_fish_feel_pain.htm


----------



## Intimidator

Bill Dance is one who irritates me...on his shows he slowly drags the fish side to side beside the boat for what seems to be an agonizingly long time. Then several attempts are made to grip the fish in the mouth. Then he extracts the lure, then he holds the fish by the jaw for an eternity, then after he has taken the fish horizontal, he put his hands under the fish....then he admires it for awhile, then shows it to the audience for awhile, then he'll talk to it for awhile, then he flips it into the water instead of trying to reintroduce the fish properly. 
Heck, he only catches 3 fish per show because it takes him too long to land, unhook, and show off the fish! I've seen shows after he flips the fish back in, the Bass is still trying to reset its jaw as it's swimming off! He's a bad example when it comes to showing Children how it should be done!


----------



## puterdude

amen to that,I try not to even remove a bass or muskie from the water or touch it if I can.Just don't plan on keeping it,no use removing the slime or hurting it.


----------



## huntindoggie22

For those of you who dont know this the Bill Dance shows are all recorded in his own private lakes.


----------



## spfldbassguy

95% of the bass I catch are unhooked in the water if possible. The other 5% are the ones I catch that have the hook/hooks really buried or deep and it requires me a little more effort to get them out. The longest I'll have a bass out of the water is about 20seconds and then it's carefully put back in. I try to be that way with most of the other fish I catch but for some reason the cats I land have all stuck me worse by trying to keep them in the water so all those boogers are coming out to get unhooked. Plus my little boy like it when they "talk back" to me for a little bit. Again even those cats are back in the water in around 20 seconds. 

I think everyone's a little hypocritical on this subject to a certain extent,we've all mishandled a fish or two at one time or another and to go back and forth over this is pretty much a waste of time. All we can do is to do our best to treat the fish we catch with the most care we can.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> 95% of the bass I catch are unhooked in the water if possible. The other 5% are the ones I catch that have the hook/hooks really buried or deep and it requires me a little more effort to get them out. The longest I'll have a bass out of the water is about 20seconds and then it's carefully put back in. I try to be that way with most of the other fish I catch but for some reason the cats I land have all stuck me worse by trying to keep them in the water so all those boogers are coming out to get unhooked. Plus my little boy like it when they "talk back" to me for a little bit. Again even those cats are back in the water in around 20 seconds.
> 
> I think everyone's a little hypocritical on this subject to a certain extent,we've all mishandled a fish or two at one time or another and to go back and forth over this is pretty much a waste of time. All we can do is to do our best to treat the fish we catch with the most care we can.


Hypocritical....You, Bill Dance lover, You! He does this every show and is probably worse when the cameras are off He better be glad those are his lakes he's fishin'...LOL
You've fished with me enough, neither one of us or the guys we fish with act like him and treat fish like that and it's not very often that we a "foul" hooked fish that we have to take our time with!


----------



## Jitterbug52

I understand that from time to time most people may "mishandle" a fish. But I can honestly say that I have never mishandled one intentionally. What I think some on here are concerned about is the reckless manner that some of the pros exhibit in the way they handle the fish, and it does set a bad example, especially for the young people.


----------



## Shortdrift

How did Bill get drawn into this? I'll bet you would give your left gonad to fish those lakes and give both to own them.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hypocritical....You, Bill Dance lover, You! He does this every show and is probably worse when the cameras are off He better be glad those are his lakes he's fishin'...LOL
> You've fished with me enough, neither one of us or the guys we fish with act like him and treat fish like that and it's not very often that we a "foul" hooked fish that we have to take our time with!


I don't love Dance but I do watch the show(as I watch all freshwater fishing shows). Yeah he does tend to be a little rough on fish but those are his fish in his lakes and if he wants to catch fish with broken jaws I guess that's his business. Yeah I know that you,me,and the other guys we've fished fished are pretty good about handling them the right way but nobody is perfect. There's still instances that I might have a Mr.Whiskers outta the water a little longer than I'd like but I'd rather do that than just rip out the hook or get stuck like a pig. I'll go out on a limb and say that scenario probably happens to me atleast twice a year and I feel bad afterwards. Mr.Whiskers understands and probably appreciates not having a hook left in him/her.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Jitterbug52 said:


> I understand that from time to time most people may "mishandle" a fish. But I can honestly say that I have never mishandled one intentionally. What I think some on here are concerned about is the reckless manner that some of the pros exhibit in the way they handle the fish, and it does set a bad example, especially for the young people.


If our kids are watching the pros mishandle fish of any sort then it's our jobs as parents to teach them the correct ways of handling fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got some question for you good people.....
1. If you catch a fish that you intend to release and you got to pull it outta the water to be unhooked do you wet your hands prior to handling said fish? If not you could be wiping away their "protective coating" thus exposing them to possibly more diseases.

I see alot of anglers that don't do that at all ever in that scenario and it bothers me a little bit. We should do everything we can while handling them to make sure that they return to the water unharmed as possible. That's something that I've noticed while out fishing. Take away their "coating" and you weaken their "defenses". Thats what I meant by people being hypocritical about this subject. We all don't do the correct thing all the time and to blast the tv show guys or the pros for doing things the incorrect way is a little bit hypocritical.


----------



## Intimidator

Shortdrift said:


> How did Bill get drawn into this? I'll bet you would give your left gonad to fish those lakes and give both to own them.


You're right...would have to think about giving both!
But he needs to show some more substance on the show instead of abusing his fish. He had 2 shows recently that I was interested in...Pole Length and Different Lines and their uses...each topic got about 1 minute of air time...and was no help what-so-ever!


----------



## BigBag

"Quote"
_
You will never convince me that a huge bass being held horizontally so that the majority of it's weight is transferred to it's jaw and those ligaments is not going to be released undamaged._


When you set the hook on 5lb. bass with a flipping stick, and rip him out of the wood, he jumps a foot out of the water next to the boat, landing practically upside down, before being either lipped or swung into the boat, and usually swung with a flipping stick and heavy line, I believe that fishes ligaments are already damaged by the time it gets to the plush carpet of a bass boat. 

Also, when I can catch bass that literally have no lips on there face anymore from eating crawdads off of the rocks, and half their dorsal fins are wore off from spawning, I think sometimes we really do underestimate the toughness of these fish. Just my opinion.


----------



## Snakecharmer

What about those guys that are kissing their fish? Who knows what kind od sexually transmitted diseases they're passing.


----------



## BigBag

Snakecharmer said:


> What about those guys that are kissing their fish? Who knows what kind od sexually transmitted diseases they're passing.




Very True!! I have a buddy that I have to drag out of bed every morning because he was out Tomcatting all night............ he likes to kiss the fish....... poor things, after that they probably hurt when they pee........ lol.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

BigBag said:


> "Quote"
> _
> You will never convince me that a huge bass being held horizontally so that the majority of it's weight is transferred to it's jaw and those ligaments is not going to be released undamaged._
> 
> 
> When you set the hook on 5lb. bass with a flipping stick, and rip him out of the wood, he jumps a foot out of the water next to the boat, landing practically upside down, before being either lipped or swung into the boat, and usually swung with a flipping stick and heavy line, I believe that fishes ligaments are already damaged by the time it gets to the plush carpet of a bass boat.
> 
> Also, when I can catch bass that literally have no lips on there face anymore from eating crawdads off of the rocks, and half their dorsal fins are wore off from spawning, I think sometimes we really do underestimate the toughness of these fish. Just my opinion.


 Agreed! All this talk of hurting the fish just gives peta types ammo they don't deserve. The fish are much tougher than that. If a person is afraid of hurting the fish, then why are they fishing? Man, that hook and fight is much worse than holding or a trip to the carpet! Think about it!


----------



## buckzye11

Bigbag and 7thcorps win. How can you really argue. common sense rules.


----------



## creekrock

I have participated in threads similar to this in the past and will give my $.02 again. I do not watch Bass Tournament shows much any more because of the new breed of tournament anglers. They act ridiculous, yelling and screaming after landing a 3lb bass with an 8' rod on 50lb test. These guys act more like skateboarders than fisherman and I see guys on the lake who mimic their behavior and dress. It is always funny to see a guy on the lake wearing clothes with a bunch of product logos acting super intense.


----------



## Socom

Wouldn't it be cruel just to begin with, to throw fake (or real) bass food into the water, wait for it to bite, then jerk a large piece of pointed metal into their mouth and play tug of war with their face until you get it into the boat, only to admire it for a few movements then toss it back into the water and attempt to do it again to their brother? 
That being said I would like to see them throw a hand under the fishes stomach if they insist on holding it sideways for the camera, not sure if it actually damages the fish but it looks awkward. And on that note, if it did cause any severe and lasting damage to the fish, B.A.S.S probably would have regulated that years ago. As mentioned before they have done a lot to protect our fisheries. (although how much of that work is to protect the fisheries and how much is to protect their pocket books is a topic for another day.)


----------



## kmb411

Not an expert, but.... When bass tournments first started, they used stringers and fish baskets for their catch. Over time they learned about catch and release. Then it was the amount of oxagen in the live well. Couple of years ago it was fizzing the swim bladder (check that one out). Now, some people are talking about how to hold a fish and the damage it may cause. 

Maybe next we can discuss the UV rays on fish eyes and fish scales. 

I guess that is why I always keep what I catch and release to the grease!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks

creekrock said:


> They act ridiculous, yelling and screaming after landing a 3lb bass with an 8' rod on 50lb test. These guys act more like skateboarders than fisherman and I see guys on the lake who mimic their behavior and dress. It is always funny to see a guy on the lake wearing clothes with a bunch of product logos acting super intense.



if landing a fish thats worth $200 $2,000 $20,000 or $250,000 doesnt get you excited, then nothing ever will.

and its always funny to me to see a guy sitting in his boat with a huge sunhat with rooster tails hanging all over it, making the best sport in the world look boring.


----------



## creekrock

I guess I touched a nerve. Sorry if my comments hit too close to home.


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> if landing a fish thats worth $200 $2,000 $20,000 or $250,000 doesnt get you excited, then nothing ever will.
> 
> and its always funny to me to see a guy sitting in his boat with a huge sunhat with rooster tails hanging all over it, making the best sport in the world look boring.


If I ever catch a fish of any sort that's worth $250,000 you can bet I'll be yelling and possibly bust out a cart wheel or two.

LMAO at the sunhat comment.


----------



## Intimidator

I just don't want people in Ohio to abuse the resource that we have. We are not blessed like the South where Bass are everywhere. We have smaller numbers and it takes our Bass alot longer to get to a nice size. I want my son to be able to enjoy Bass fishing and the responsibility that goes with it. I'll never agree with eating a SM or LM unless you know it's sustained lethal damage (and we all know what that is), there are plenty of other species to feed us that aren't struggling to improve their numbers!
I will also never understand VIOLENT hooksets...if you use braid you don't need them and if you keep your hooks sharp with other lines you don't need it! A normal hookset is all that's needed...along with common sense when it comes to handling the fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Socom said:


> As mentioned before they have done a lot to protect our fisheries. (although how much of that work is to protect the fisheries and how much is to protect their pocket books is a topic for another day.)


It works both ways,duh. If they didn't protect the fisheries they held their tournys at then they wouldn't be able to go back again and keep making money. It goes hand in hand. Just as if all of us recreational anglers don't do the same(protect our waters) then there will be no more fish for us to catch again and again.


----------



## Intimidator

creekrock said:


> I guess I touched a nerve. Sorry if my comments hit too close to home.


My son loves IKE, he can relate to him...and he understands his excitement! 
So do they guys on here who are trying to become Tournament Anglers. I haven't seen many of the Older Pros or younger ones who don't get excited when they boat a nice fish, most of the guys I fish with get excited and yell and so do I when I catch a big one, and I'm old...it's called Passion! 

I also have a fishouflage sweatshirt and Under Armour fishing clothes etc...yes, I'm a fan, but mainly because my son has picked them out for me for a special occasion and when I wear them....I think of him!


----------



## Socom

kmb411 said:


> I guess that is why I always keep what I catch and release to the grease!!!!


I like that, kind of catchy!


----------



## creekrock

I also got the biggest kick out of bass tournment TV shows when I was young. Now I just do not have any interest in them or the new personalities. However, I still get a big kick out of catching fish I just don't feel like I have to put on a show every time I do.


----------



## Intimidator

creekrock said:


> I also got the biggest kick out of bass tournment TV shows when I was young. Now I just do not have any interest in them or the new personalities. However, I still get a big kick out of catching fish I just don't feel like I have to put on a show every time I do.


I still like to watch several of them in the Winter. I have learned alot from "Hook-n-Look" and the underwater views and tutorial. I enjoy "Fishing University" and "North American Fisherman", I still enjoy learning about new products and new techniques to see if it can be used in my arsenal. 

My wife started watching Fish Fishburne, Zona, and Charlie Moore with us and she laughs her "little butt" off! If they can get my wife interested in fishing they're doing me another favor!


----------



## BigBag

I try to watch as many hunting/fishing shows as my wife lets me, my DVR helps! I watch everything - The Lindners, Zona, Bass Pros, Bill Dance, Roland Martin, Spanish Fly, Scott Martin, City Limits, BassMasters, NorthAmerican Fisherman, even North to Alaska. Sometimes I am not in the mood for a certain show, or individual, and I just delete them off the DVR, or just watch them later, when I am feeling differently. BUT- I dont go around knocking them, not that they walk on water, but there are already enough Antis out there, that the last thing we need to be doing is bickering and fighting amongst ourselves. I believe we all have one common goal: to catch more fish! and everyone knows that if we dont respect our resources, our fish catching days could greatly suffer. But to pick certain individuals out and nag.... come on. When was the last time you put something down a drain that should not have went down? Oh, probably when you did your dishes last night, or washed laundry.... or flushed that comode. Water Quality is a much larger threat than how someone holds their fish, just most people would rather rant about what gets on their personal nerves than what is really important.


----------



## creekrock

I hear you and you are absolutely right. Bass are not an endangered species and whether or not a few bass are killed in the making of a TV show is not important. Water quality is a bigger issue. However, I like most of the people on here do not come on this forum to discuss big issues. I come on here to escape big issues and talk about things that dont really matter in the larger scheme of things. So in conclusion, there is plenty of room on here to talk about water quality/pollution but also discuss silly things like TV personalities that you like or dont like.


----------



## lordofthepunks

creekrock said:


> I guess I touched a nerve. Sorry if my comments hit too close to home.


it did hit close to home becuase you described me and alot of others as looking "funny". we find that people of your type look funny as well but that doesnt keep me from watching bill dance and his mesh 1980s tennessee hat and it doesnt make me want to tell an entire forum that he looks stupid.

i have made enough money over the past 2 years to pay for my fishing trips, the next time i catch a 6lb bass during a tournament that might be worth a few more boat trips, im gonna yell at the fish, yell at my non-boater and i might do some break dancing and if you think i look stupid, then you go catch a fish that pays for you to keep fishing and you can show me how i should act.

all in good fun, i know i sound angry but im laughing at my computer right now.


----------



## lordofthepunks

i guess what im saying is, i would rather look and act like im in an x-games event then look and act like im in a horseshoe throwing contest.


----------



## jwardy21

Just an FYI every fish that was weighed in during the bassmasters classic the first two days was released alive. I never heard anything about the third day.


----------



## Biodude

lordofthepunks said:


> i guess what im saying is, i would rather look and act like im in an x-games event then look and act like im in a horseshoe throwing contest.


This really has nothing to do with age. It has everything to do w/ respect... for yourself and the resource. There's plenty of young kids that act with dignity, and plenty of old guys that act like they need to grow up. Whatever your age, if you act like a fool... well, there you are.


----------



## puterdude

Hey it wasn't a bass but back in the early 80's on halloween night @ 12:15 am or so,at buckeye lake.I broke the 10 lb saugeye mark,I was there by myself,I let out a big war hoop & you could see the house lights coming on around the lake.If the people would have looked out,they would have seen me kiss & hug that fish,swing in circles,do a little brake dancing,howl at the moon & probably scratch & pat my butt.When ya hit a feat that excites you,let er rip,more power to you.I think at that point it's okay to lose a little self control,but not each and every time you catch a fish.I think most of those guys do that to entertain the audience,merely acting of a sorts.


----------



## Intimidator

BigBag said:


> I try to watch as many hunting/fishing shows as my wife lets me, my DVR helps! I watch everything - The Lindners, Zona, Bass Pros, Bill Dance, Roland Martin, Spanish Fly, Scott Martin, City Limits, BassMasters, NorthAmerican Fisherman, even North to Alaska. Sometimes I am not in the mood for a certain show, or individual, and I just delete them off the DVR, or just watch them later, when I am feeling differently. BUT- I dont go around knocking them, not that they walk on water, but there are already enough Antis out there, that the last thing we need to be doing is bickering and fighting amongst ourselves. I believe we all have one common goal: to catch more fish! and everyone knows that if we dont respect our resources, our fish catching days could greatly suffer. But to pick certain individuals out and nag.... come on. When was the last time you put something down a drain that should not have went down? Oh, probably when you did your dishes last night, or washed laundry.... or flushed that comode. Water Quality is a much larger threat than how someone holds their fish, just most people would rather rant about what gets on their personal nerves than what is really important.


Talking about what is important will normally lead to posts getting locked or someone getting banned

I don't dislike Bill....I think his bloopers are hilarious...but he irritates me because he should be setting a better example, the title of the thread pretty much says, "Does anyone have a problem with...Rough handling of Fish"! And I did and gave an example!


----------



## Socom

I love watching the bill Dance outtakes


----------



## Intimidator

Socom said:


> I love watching the bill Dance outtakes


I'm surprised he hasn't really been hurt bad!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Biodude said:


> This really has nothing to do with age. It has everything to do w/ respect... for yourself and the resource. There's plenty of young kids that act with dignity, and plenty of old guys that act like they need to grow up. Whatever your age, if you act like a fool... well, there you are.


I repsect myself and the resource sir thank you very much. Just because I'm out there fishing and I stick a hawg and hoot n holler doesn't mean I'm a fool. To label me and everyone else like that only shows your foolishness. You obviously don't do anything out of excitement and that's fine but don't bash those of us that do. You lead your life the way you choose and we'll do the same. You know even the smartest people in the world on occassion act like a fool. My mom always told me growing up "the only perfect people are dead people". You can't say that you do everything in a manner that we would all agree with so please don't have that attitude when responding on here.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't really been hurt bad!


Make that two of us that's surprised that he's still walking,talking,and got all of his limbs intact.


----------



## spfldbassguy

puterdude said:


> Hey it wasn't a bass but back in the early 80's on halloween night @ 12:15 am or so,at buckeye lake.I broke the 10 lb saugeye mark,I was there by myself,I let out a big war hoop & you could see the house lights coming on around the lake.If the people would have looked out,they would have seen me kiss & hug that fish,swing in circles,do a little brake dancing,howl at the moon & probably scratch & pat my butt.


Now folks that'd been a sight to witness.


----------



## honkinhank

i just read this entire thread, everybody has some great points. i guess the way i feel about is if was fishing for a living 'PAYIN THE BILLS" yea if i stuck a pig and it was the diff between a 10,000 dollar or a 100,000 dollar pay out i might geta lil excited. i respect any an all fish i catch. I try an do me due dilagents to return fish as qiuck as possible and with havin a camera phone pics are snapped quick and fish returned. bill dance does annoy me in the sense that he spends a whole segement with a fish outta water talkin bout it. i try an use a net most of time, i dont swing alot of fish in boat


----------



## Biodude

spfldbassguy said:


> I repsect myself and the resource sir thank you very much. Just because I'm out there fishing and I stick a hawg and hoot n holler doesn't mean I'm a fool. To label me and everyone else like that only shows your foolishness. You obviously don't do anything out of excitement and that's fine but don't bash those of us that do. You lead your life the way you choose and we'll do the same. You know even the smartest people in the world on occassion act like a fool. My mom always told me growing up "the only perfect people are dead people". You can't say that you do everything in a manner that we would all agree with so please don't have that attitude when responding on here.


 Wow, you know you hit close to home when someone breaks out the ol "my mama used to say" By all means, "hoot 'n holler" all you want when you "stick a hog." However, I'll keep (and respectfully offer) my opinion of those that sling bass by their jaws horizontally and shake them like inanimate objects. I'm sorry you took such personal offense from post. It was even remotely directed at you, or anyone else in particular. Just offering my opinion to the question asked on the original post. Then you go so far as to make assumptions about my life which I find laughable. I don't do anything for excitement? How about rock and ice climbing? Or kayak fishing for sharks? 
By all means, continue to act the way you do, but don't expect me to stop and watch in awe when someone does their loudest WWF inspired self-congratulatory dance. Guess what... I don't particularly care when grown men on a football field gyrate like junior high cheerleaders after they make a good hit, lol. You can't make everyone like you, and that's OK. People are going to have their opinions, especially when its shoved in their face. And you can't take that away from them.


----------



## Shortdrift

puterdude said:


> Hey it wasn't a bass but back in the early 80's on halloween night @ 12:15 am or so,at buckeye lake.I broke the 10 lb saugeye mark,I was there by myself,I let out a big war hoop & you could see the house lights coming on around the lake.If the people would have looked out,they would have seen me hug scratch & pat my butt.When ya hit a feat that excites you,let er rip,more power to you.I think at that point it's okay to lose a little self control,but not each and every time you catch a fish.I think most of those guys do that to entertain the audience,merely acting of a sorts.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Glad I wasn't out with you then. I probably would have jumped overboard for fear of those loving paddy-pat hands.


----------



## puterdude

More like running as I was shore bound:Banane45:


----------



## lordofthepunks

Biodude said:


> Wow, you know you hit close to home when someone breaks out the ol "my mama used to say" By all means, "hoot 'n holler" all you want when you "stick a hog." However, I'll keep (and respectfully offer) my opinion of those that sling bass by their jaws horizontally and shake them like inanimate objects. I'm sorry you took such personal offense from post. It was even remotely directed at you, or anyone else in particular. Just offering my opinion to the question asked on the original post. Then you go so far as to make assumptions about my life which I find laughable. I don't do anything for excitement? How about rock and ice climbing? Or kayak fishing for sharks?
> By all means, continue to act the way you do, but don't expect me to stop and watch in awe when someone does their loudest WWF inspired self-congratulatory dance. Guess what... I don't particularly care when grown men on a football field gyrate like junior high cheerleaders after they make a good hit, lol. You can't make everyone like you, and that's OK. People are going to have their opinions, especially when its shoved in their face. And you can't take that away from them.


he didnt really say that you dont do anything exciting, he said you dont do anything out of excitement. which means, you dont react with excitement to something that you feel is exciting. just saying. alot of "exitements" in that one sentence. 

we all react in different ways to different situations, you dont really know how you will react until it happens to you. so the next time you catch a bass that may end up paying your mortgage or the next time you "make a good hit" during your next nfl football game, let us now how you handled it.


----------



## Biodude

Some people really are more likely to know how they would react in a hypothetical situation because they are more mature and have greater control of their emotions. If you started crying like a little girl if you caught the bass that wins a major tournament... hey, more power to you. Just don't tell me I can't laugh.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Biodude said:


> Some people really are more likely to know how they would react in a hypothetical situation because they are more mature and have greater control of their emotions. If you started crying like a little girl if you caught the bass that wins a major tournament... hey, more power to you. Just don't tell me I can't laugh.


how old is puterdude? maturity has zero to do with reaction. im glad i dont know how im going to react in every situation, if i did, i prob wouldnt care to ever do anything as i would already know how it feels.


----------



## Jitterbug52

lordofthepunks said:


> how old is puterdude? maturity has zero to do with reaction. im glad i dont know how im going to react in every situation, if i did, i prob wouldnt care to ever do anything as i would already know how it feels.


I think it is perfectly legitimate to react emotionally...but everybody is wired differently. I think the original premise though is to not get so caught up in your emotions that you end up waving a couple od 4 or 5 pound bass around like they were pom poms.

I rarely shout when I catch a big fish...because i do it often enough. Like Bill Parcells once said..."when you get to the end zone...act like you've been there before!"

Having said that...if you want to hoot and holler, be my guest!


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> he didnt really say that you dont do anything exciting, he said you dont do anything out of excitement. which means, you dont react with excitement to something that you feel is exciting. just saying. alot of "exitements" in that one sentence.


That was exactly my point but he missed it. I wonder if it's still flying over his head?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Biodude said:


> Wow, you know you hit close to home when someone breaks out the ol "my mama used to say" By all means, "hoot 'n holler" all you want when you "stick a hog." However, I'll keep (and respectfully offer) my opinion of those that sling bass by their jaws horizontally and shake them like inanimate objects. I'm sorry you took such personal offense from post. It was even remotely directed at you, or anyone else in particular. Just offering my opinion to the question asked on the original post. Then you go so far as to make assumptions about my life which I find laughable. I don't do anything for excitement? How about rock and ice climbing? Or kayak fishing for sharks?
> By all means, continue to act the way you do, but don't expect me to stop and watch in awe when someone does their loudest WWF inspired self-congratulatory dance. Guess what... I don't particularly care when grown men on a football field gyrate like junior high cheerleaders after they make a good hit, lol. You can't make everyone like you, and that's OK. People are going to have their opinions, especially when its shoved in their face. And you can't take that away from them.


I responded the way I did because I felt you was up on your soap box preaching in a holier than thou manner. I didn't make any assumptions about your life,I stated that when something excites you you must not ever show it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

spfldbassguy said:


> That was exactly my point but he missed it. I wonder if it's still flying over his head?


It went over my head also. It may be that I'm not up on the latest lingo ( do out of excitement?) or that I don't understand poor/modern(?) English. Whatever, I was confused.


----------



## Intimidator

I get excited when I catch a big fish...but I still handle it carefully, I may quickly measure it but I'll lay it on a wet area or wet towel, then I do a full and proper release. I always try to lift the fish out of the water with a hand under the belly (learned it from IKE) After the hook is removed I carry it 2 handed. 

Hey, maybe it's overkill but I want to do my best to keep these fish healthy so someday maybe my son can catch them....and he's being taught the same way...how to properly catch and release them.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Snakecharmer said:


> It went over my head also. It may be that I'm not up on the latest lingo ( do out of excitement?) or that I don't understand poor/modern(?) English. Whatever, I was confused.


Oooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk professor,so sorry I confused you too. I didn't use the latest lingo or poor/modern english so it's not my fault you missed the point as well. You should've reread it again then,it was clearly typed out and worded correctly.


----------



## salmon king

Shortdrift said:


> .
> 
> Who shoved a treble up your butt? Seems you are always ready to create a confrontation and take a conversation sideways to suit your desire to vent your frustrations. I'm sure that BASS has done a lot for not only bass fishing, probably a lot more than those individuals that bend the hell out of the mouth of a bass or haul it into the boat and drop it on the deck. I have a lot of respect for those professionals that make every effort to handle bass in a considerate way so they stand the best chance of survival. I have no problem with an individual that gets excited when he catches a fish, ask anyone that has that regular experience when fishing on my boat.
> I have little tolerance or respect for individuals the abuse any fish in any way and then defend their actions.
> I doubt that any rational and true fiserman dedicated to this sport supports PETA or is a treehugger as you have suggested. Comments like yours simply allow those that do belong to use it against the rational, true, respectful sportsmen.


who shoved a treble up your butt.... shortdrift that was classic!!!!


----------



## salmon king

Intimidator said:


> I still like to watch several of them in the Winter. I have learned alot from "Hook-n-Look" and the underwater views and tutorial. I enjoy "Fishing University" and "North American Fisherman", I still enjoy learning about new products and new techniques to see if it can be used in my arsenal.
> 
> My wife started watching Fish Fishburne, Zona, and Charlie Moore with us and she laughs her "little butt" off! If they can get my wife interested in fishing they're doing me another favor!


I am sorry but Charlie Moore is an idiot or atleast thats what espn wants him to look like!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

salmon king said:


> I am sorry but Charlie Moore is an idiot or atleast thats what espn wants him to look like!!!


I thought Charlie Moores' show was on Versus with a different name now? I've seen the show and he doesn't appear to be an idiot at all,just overly confident at times.


----------



## Intimidator

salmon king said:


> I am sorry but Charlie Moore is an idiot or atleast thats what espn wants him to look like!!!


I just think he is funny and entertaining...same with Fish Fishburne, same with Zona. Hey if they can get my wife interested in fishing....we'll keep watching. Oh, she likes Ike also and hates the dull and boring fishing shows like Bill Dance and Roland Martin....I suppose those are your favs!


----------



## Cull'in

Intimidator said:


> Oh, she likes Ike also and hates the dull and boring fishing shows like Bill Dance and Roland Martin...


Interesting to note that my girlfriend (40yrs. young) loves Ike. She just likes the fact that he's different, real or not. She also appreciates the fact he's such a great marketing tool.

I'm the complete opposite of the guy regarding how I act on the water but I like what he brings to the sport.

Trust me, Toyota, Berkley, Abu Garcia and the like could care less what a bunch of "set in their way graybeards" think of him. It's the people from 4 to 40 whom he's having a positive effect on that they care about.


----------



## salmon king

Intimidator said:


> I just think he is funny and entertaining...same with Fish Fishburne, same with Zona. Hey if they can get my wife interested in fishing....we'll keep watching. Oh, she likes Ike also and hates the dull and boring fishing shows like Bill Dance and Roland Martin*....I suppose those are your favs!*


 
Uh no theyre not !!! actually I like shows like the fishing hole man was that an awsome show has anyone else watched that I think its been of the air for some time... Oh yeah if it gets any ones wife to fish thats good!!! But you dont need to be so protective of good old charlie moore he's from boston I'm sure he can fend for himself chilllol


----------



## Intimidator

salmon king said:


> [/B]
> Uh no theyre not !!! actually I like shows like the fishing hole man was that an awsome show has anyone else watched that I think its been of the air for some time... Oh yeah if it gets any ones wife to fish thats good!!! But you dont need to be so protective of good old charlie moore he's from boston I'm sure he can fend for himself chilllol


She watched Charlie and Fish friday night and was laughing hard, I think one time she almost pissed herself....She finally has allowed me to "Look" at boats, due to the antics of these "Fine" fisherman!


----------



## lordofthepunks

the only guy i can say that i absolutely dont like is george povoramos. he had a show on espn for a little while (saltwater). there was an episode where he was fishing for stripers in brackish water when he hooked a largemouth. him and his guide laughed at how weak the bass was and that they didnt have enough patches on their shirts and boat to have legally caught that fish. i thought to myself, really? you just caught a largemouth in semi saltwater with an ocean rod that had a 10" rod handle and 200lb braid your saying that this 1.5lb bass was weak and doesnt fight well. 

all the other show hosts are allright in my book

new leaf


----------



## Intimidator

lordofthepunks said:


> new leaf
> 
> I miss the "old" lordofthepunks already!LOL


----------



## fredg53

Jitterbug52 said:


> I appreciate the response so far...even WLB's comment about eating them...nothing wrong with an occasional fish fry. But I think the most disgusting moment I recall was Iaconelli holding what must have been a 4 or 5 lb. bass and putting his mouth right up the fishes mouth and screams for about ten or fifteen seconds. Then he starts rolling around the deck of his boat like he's having a seizure, all the while still gripping the fish. Shameful...and now a lot of them are doing it.
> 
> (Maybe I should write a letter to the officials at Bassmaster or something.) Sorry for ranting, but it rubs me the wrong way.


I agree WRONG WAY TO HANDLE A FISH but it is unfortunately all about TV money


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey LOTP what ya turning over a new leaf? Moderator trouble? Trying new things out? Come on man the old you was way more funny than the "new & improved" version.


----------



## lordofthepunks

lol, no moderator problems just feel guilty for alienating so many people. whether youve posted pics of a 5lb "10lber", claimed your diesel truck would smoke corvettes or claimed young tournament anglers are the root of all fishing evil, i have ran the gammet on minor annoyances when i should have just stated my own opinions without confronting others. my epiphone came when i argued with a child about crankbaits, i just hope all hell doesnt break loose since now all will know that the punk is off patrol... new leaf (evil villain laugh)


----------



## lordofthepunks

that is unless... you start talking about mlb and the yankees not having an unfair advantage, the steelers being so awesome, killing bass to spite bass fisherman, ledouche having a right to leave and a few others, and horsepower limits on lakes. its all in good fun.


----------



## spfldbassguy

You mean all I got to do is post a few things such as these......
1.) The Pittsburg Steelers are the Cleveland Browns daddies and they're awesome.
2.) The Yankees have an unfair advantage yet failed to sign the 2 biggest free agents this past off season.
3.) I get that your still upset with LBJ for how he left but this is a free country and he did have the right to go elsewhere.
4.) Some lakes do need horsepower limits.


Oops I just fueld the fire. Just messing with ya just to see if the old "Punk" is in hibernation for good or temporarily.


----------



## fallen513

I don't think he's gonna make it.


----------



## Shortdrift

fallen513 said:


> i don't think he's gonna make it.


trollin again ???????


----------



## lordofthepunks

New leaf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dillon basser

Shortdrift said:


> trollin again ???????


there eyes are so messed up,are those road kill bass,just maken fun,but the one on the right could use life flight.


----------



## Snakecharmer

lordofthepunks said:


> my epiphone came when i argued with a child about crankbaits,


Is the epi-phone available for ATT cell users or is it only for Verizon? It's hard to keep up with this new technology. It seems they come up with new phones every week. How's the signal? 3G, 4G,5G or OH gee?


----------



## lordofthepunks

jesus, i hacked up that spelling about as bad as that bass got hacked up. epiphany, should have checked the spelling on that one before i posted! never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed, just the best looking!


----------



## Intimidator

lordofthepunks said:


> never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed, just the best looking![
> 
> Now that was funny.....I don't care who you are!!!
> 
> I'm going to go outside now and get my trolling motor ready for my new Jonboat that I bought to fish my new favorite lake that just instituted a no wake zone on the whole lake...now I don't have to worry about Bass Tourney guys messing up my fishing with 70 mph blasts and blistering hole shots. I'm loading my boat into my new GMC which has all the HiPo goodies and will rip any Vette.
> Then I'm going inside to have a nice Largemouth dinner and set down to watch reruns of my beloved Yankees winning title after title and then watch my Steelers do the same thing....I really, kinda, almost feel sorry for those loser Browns fans...but someday we might let them win.....NOT!
> Oh, and then I'm meeting up with SpfldBassGuy and he's gonna show me how he beats up on Tourney Pros with a "Buck Ninety Nine" Walmart crankbait...then we'll both watch some more of the best team in baseball and football....the Yankees and Steelers LOL
> 
> Welcome back Buddy!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> lordofthepunks said:
> 
> 
> 
> never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed, just the best looking![
> 
> Now that was funny.....I don't care who you are!!!
> 
> I'm going to go outside now and get my trolling motor ready for my new Jonboat that I bought to fish my new favorite lake that just instituted a no wake zone on the whole lake...now I don't have to worry about Bass Tourney guys messing up my fishing with 70 mph blasts and blistering hole shots. I'm loading my boat into my new GMC which has all the HiPo goodies and will rip any Vette.
> Then I'm going inside to have a nice Largemouth dinner and set down to watch reruns of my beloved Yankees winning title after title and then watch my Steelers do the same thing....I really, kinda, almost feel sorry for those loser Browns fans...but someday we might let them win.....NOT!
> Oh, and then I'm meeting up with SpfldBassGuy and he's gonna show me how he beats up on Tourney Pros with a "Buck Ninety Nine" Walmart crankbait...then we'll both watch some more of the best team in baseball and football....the Yankees and Steelers LOL
> 
> Welcome back Buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!! I thought I was trying to mess with him and then you post this stuff,classic. Man if if I thought a $1.99 would be worth that steep price I'd pay it but seeing how my " Final Markdown" 50 cent spinnerbait tears 'em up I wouldn't want to embarrass any tourny guys while fishing from my lawn chair with pontoons powered by my feet while listening to the Cavs lose another game while waiting on the Steelers to hammer the Browns for the 1,000th time in recent history. Then going home on my bicycle out running a Vette in the quarter mile all in an effort to get home to see which Indians superstar that Boston or New York has signed away from them now.
Click to expand...


----------



## spfldbassguy

I think maybe LOTP has seen the light or somebody's been slipping some Zanax into his coffee.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I think maybe LOTP has seen the light or somebody's been slipping some Zanax into his coffee.


If he continues down this path of enlightenment he will have to give up his screen name a new one would be LordOfTheWussies!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks

trust me, im still a punk, just going to try to be a more tactful punk.


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> trust me, im still a punk, just going to try to be a more tactful punk.


Man jumping on that kid must have hit a nerve or something with you,I'm gonna have to take up the slack for ya now.


----------



## salmon king

fallen513 said:


> I don't think he's gonna make it.


that was so hillarious wow!!!lol


----------



## Pigsticker

I have no problem with how they're handled. Don't we all try and set a sharp, barbed hook into their head, sometimes eye or nostril for sport? IMO that's worse.


----------



## Rybo

Damage and discomfort should be kept to a minimum. If you intend to kill an animal, do so. If you fish for sport, handle the fish minimally/carefully, and release it unharmed as much as possible. There's just this one Earth we've got, and people harming it needlessly are foolish.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Rybo said:


> Damage and discomfort should be kept to a minimum. If you intend to kill an animal, do so. If you fish for sport, handle the fish minimally/carefully, and release it unharmed as much as possible. There's just this one Earth we've got, and people harming it needlessly are foolish.


Well said Rybo. Almost prayer like, and I agree.


----------



## rangercupZ20

One of the worst things you can do to any fish you intend to release is let it roll around on the deck of your boat. Especially in warm weather when your carpet is hot. A fish's only defense mechanism against disease is its scales. Flopping around on hot carpet or all over your boat results in lose of scales. I don't think most of us would want to go swimming in most of the waters we fish if we had fresh cuts all over our bodies (especially the Ohio river). Its the same thing with the fish we catch. As far as respecting the fish, I believe the pros owe it to each fish they catch. I mean it is how they make their living.


----------



## skycruiser

lordofthepunks said:


> you guys are sounding like a bunch of tree huggers, sorry. do you also have a problem with guys shooting white tail bucks with bow and arrow, alot of times those deer suffer. what about the bow fisherman that are killing carp and gar just for fun.
> 
> i am a tournament angler and while ikes antics are a little un-orthodox, b.a.s.s. does about as much for the fishing industry as anyone. they strive for fish health. complaining about fish touching the carpet of a boat is about as absurd as people saying that nascar is contributing to the oil crisis.
> 
> what you all are saying is that its ok stick a fish in the mouth with a hook, drag him into the boat, keep him in the livewell for hours and sometimes keep it from spawning but its not ok to yell into the fishes mouth or let it touch the carpet of your boat or hold it at an odd angle. you all are splitting hairs, either join p.e.t.a. and stop fishing alltogether or go fishing. theres no in between.
> 
> b.a.s.s. does an excellent job of protecting the fish. maybe we should all quit fishing for real and do "simulated fishing" that way no fish is ever harmed in any way.


That might be my favorite post in OGF history


----------



## Smitty82

Gotta Love Fish Fishburne!


----------



## Bubbagon

Good grief. This thread has lowered the collective IQ of the entire site.

The logic, or lack there of, that has ensued is embarrassing.

I hunt kill things all the time. Like Rybo said, if you intend to kill it, than do so and do it quickly and humanely.
If you intend to catch and release, than do so and do it quickly and humanely.

Sticking a hook in the fish's mouth, yanking it, it leaping into the air....all of these things a fish can handle.
Hold a 5 lber out sideways by the jaw, and you'll likely break or dislocate the jaw and the fish is toast. He won't die that day, or ever that week, but he's dead. Should've just fried him up witrh some Crisco.
Let him flop around your boat carpet for a few minutes...no more slime coat...no more defense against bacteria...again, he aint dying that day, but he's dead.

B.A.S.S. is a great organization that has done MUCH for promoting bass fishing and protecting the resources where bass swim.
But they could indeed do more to educate and encourage the proper handling of fish.

I THINK that was the point of the thread. All the other garbage that has been writeen is...umm.....garbage.


----------



## spfldbassguy

skycruiser said:


> That might be my favorite post in OGF history


I'm almost in total agreement with you on that post but LOTP has had quite a few really,really good ones like that so it's hard for me to chose which one's the best. I mish the old LOTP but he says he's playing nice from now on so all we have is what was written before he decided to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Bubbagon said:


> Good grief. This thread has lowered the collective IQ of the entire site.
> 
> The logic, or lack there of, that has ensued is embarrassing.
> 
> I hunt kill things all the time. Like Rybo said, if you intend to kill it, than do so and do it quickly and humanely.
> If you intend to catch and release, than do so and do it quickly and humanely.
> 
> Sticking a hook in the fish's mouth, yanking it, it leaping into the air....all of these things a fish can handle.
> Hold a 5 lber out sideways by the jaw, and you'll likely break or dislocate the jaw and the fish is toast. He won't die that day, or ever that week, but he's dead. Should've just fried him up witrh some Crisco.
> Let him flop around your boat carpet for a few minutes...no more slime coat...no more defense against bacteria...again, he aint dying that day, but he's dead.
> 
> B.A.S.S. is a great organization that has done MUCH for promoting bass fishing and protecting the resources where bass swim.
> But they could indeed do more to educate and encourage the proper handling of fish.
> 
> I THINK that was the point of the thread. All the other garbage that has been writeen is...umm.....garbage.


Although this post is right up there with the one LOTP posted,great post Bubbagon.


----------



## sherman51

just 2 more cents. i,ve watched some of the pro,s try to teach us the proper way to handle a big fish. i think any fish thats going to be released should be handled with care. im not a bass fisherman. but i do sometimes catch one. and im guilty of not wetting my hands and probably a few more things. but any large fish thats going to be released should have its big belly supported as much as possable. i watch alot of saltwater shows and on most of them im setting there saying to myself. why dont you get the fish back in the water. i would really hate to have my head held under water as long as they sometimes show off their fish. my dad died when i was 4. so i just had to learn myself how to handle fish. and sometimes when i catch a trash fish while fishing for eyes, they do get treated alittle rough. i really think at one time or other at least most of us are guilty of something. i also deer hunt but have no plans to catch and release.
....sherman....


----------



## Bad Bub

I didn't realize we had so many biologists on the site.... amazing!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rybo

lordofthepunks said:


> maybe some guys have held a fish at little too much of an angle but if we put a camera on all of you guys for days at a time im sure you wouldnt do everything perfect all the time especially if you just caught a fish that was worth half a million dollars.


I disagree with some of lordofthepunks sentiments, but do agree with this one. I think what we CAN ALL agree on is that we should do our best to handle the fish with great care, but nobody's perfect, AND a $500,000 fish is a special case and shouldn't be taken as a represention of how all fish are handled in B.A.S.S. You might get screamed in your mouth, you might get punched, you might get shot out of a cannon, who knows, it's just luck of the draw fishy.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

Like the punk,I've been trying to behave myself for awhile now also,so maybe this might be the time to jump in with my own brand of mayhem.I worked with the ODNR back in the 70's in the fisheries mgt. division.Every biologist I ever spoke with on the matter agreed 100%-fish do not feel pain,they do feel resistance,which is why they struggle when hooked.Do I feel that it harms any part of the fish to hold it up by it's lower lip? Absolutely not,organizations such as BASS regularly are schooled by DNR LEO's and biologists.If the people in the know felt that harm was being done to the bass,Ray Scott would be the first to hear about it and fish handling techniques would be changed.As far as an angler landing an under-sized bass that he doesn't want to add to the livewell,there's many ways to release the fish back to the water without harming it,just because guys may not do it the same way as you do,doesn't make them wrong.Some biologists actually say in warm weather it may be better for the bass if you did drop it over the side so it does a bit of a belly flop,this can revitalize the fish quicker than gently lowering it into the water,especially after a lengthy fight(note-I didn't say slam the fish into the water).To the dude that gets a laugh out of seeing me out on the lake wearing a jersey with my sponsors names on it,I get it,I get the same kick from seeing you fishing off the bank wearing a Steelers rag while you live in Ohio,I get paid for wearing my gear,you're nothing more than a wagon jumper.A lot of guys have made their point about this topic and then said that the issue was simple(if we agree with their logic).I can offer my own bit of simple advice,if you feel that driving a hook through a bass' jaw is inhumane,if you feel it's wrong for a bass to come unbuttoned once it's swung into the boat and it flops around on the hot carpet for an instant(this does not happen often),if you feel it's hard on the fish to be dropped into the water from the bow after being unhooked,if you feel it's unethical to fish for bedding bass,if you feel it's wrong to kiss a bass or talk smack to it,or if you don't particularly care for the way bass are released at the weigh-in site,please feel free to not bass fish,now isn't that simple?


----------



## Intimidator

Harbor Hunter said:


> Like the punk,I've been trying to behave myself for awhile now also,so maybe this might be the time to jump in with my own brand of mayhem.I worked with the ODNR back in the 70's in the fisheries mgt. division.Every biologist I ever spoke with on the matter agreed 100%-fish do not feel pain,they do feel resistance,which is why they struggle when hooked.Do I feel that it harms any part of the fish to hold it up by it's lower lip? Absolutely not,organizations such as BASS regularly are schooled by DNR LEO's and biologists.If the people in the know felt that harm was being done to the bass,Ray Scott would be the first to hear about it and fish handling techniques would be changed.As far as an angler landing an under-sized bass that he doesn't want to add to the livewell,there's many ways to release the fish back to the water without harming it,just because guys may not do it the same way as you do,doesn't make them wrong.Some biologists actually say in warm weather it may be better for the bass if you did drop it over the side so it does a bit of a belly flop,this can revitalize the fish quicker than gently lowering it into the water,especially after a lengthy fight(note-I didn't say slam the fish into the water).To the dude that gets a laugh out of seeing me out on the lake wearing a jersey with my sponsors names on it,I get it,I get the same kick from seeing you fishing off the bank wearing a Steelers rag while you live in Ohio,I get paid for wearing my gear,you're nothing more than a wagon jumper.A lot of guys have made their point about this topic and then said that the issue was simple(if we agree with their logic).I can offer my own bit of simple advice,if you feel that driving a hook through a bass' jaw is inhumane,if you feel it's wrong for a bass to come unbuttoned once it's swung into the boat and it flops around on the hot carpet for an instant(this does not happen often),if you feel it's hard on the fish to be dropped into the water from the bow after being unhooked,if you feel it's unethical to fish for bedding bass,if you feel it's wrong to kiss a bass or talk smack to it,or if you don't particularly care for the way bass are released at the weigh-in site,please feel free to not bass fish,now isn't that simple?


Dang,.....nice comeback from "Nicey Nice Land"! Hey Punk, you too can let off the steam that I know has been building!

I leave bedding Bass alone and do not eat them (Personal Preference)...I fish for Crappie, WB, and Walleye in the Spring and fill my freezers...then I Bass fish most of the summer....then I fish for everything in the Fall. 

Please do not hold a BIG Bass horizontal by its bottom jaw, support it correctly! That is my "Bass Peeve"!


----------



## lordofthepunks

yep, im back, mainly because i realized something. guys that are true bass fisherman, guys that are fans of bassmasters, guys that fish tournaments, guys that live and breath tournament fishing like i do, guys that live and breath bass fishing, you all are the people that i care about. ive gotten alot of feedback from people in person about the things i say and the things i write and all of them say that I write what they are thinking. so if you get on here and say lucky crafts are for suckers, or bass fisherman are rude, or jerseys are lame, or your 19" fish weighed 8lbs, or the Yankees dont have an unfair advantage over the indians or ben roethlisberger is a swell guy then I WILL SPEAK


----------



## lordofthepunks

ohhh, maybe i wouldnt respond to all of those.


----------



## Intimidator

lordofthepunks said:


> yep, im back, mainly because i realized something. guys that are true bass fisherman, guys that are fans of bassmasters, guys that fish tournaments, guys that live and breath tournament fishing like i do, guys that live and breath bass fishing, you all are the people that i care about. ive gotten alot of feedback from people in person about the things i say and the things i write and all of them say that I write what they are thinking. so if you get on here and say lucky crafts are for suckers, or bass fisherman are rude, or jerseys are lame, or your 19" fish weighed 8lbs, or the Yankees dont have an unfair advantage over the indians or ben roethlisberger is a swell guy then I WILL SPEAK


HEEEEEE'S BAAAAACK!LOL Now the world is "Right" again!


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> the Yankees dont have an unfair advantage over the indians


Man you'll never leave that one alone will ya? I'm not even gonna bring that subject up because I know how both of us feel on that one. Although I still wonder if the same sentiments was had back in the 90's when the Tribe actually fielded good/great teams......


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Man you'll never leave that one alone will ya? I'm not even gonna bring that subject up because I know how both of us feel on that one. Although I still wonder if the same sentiments was had back in the 90's when the Tribe actually fielded good/great teams......


Hey this is a serious thread!LOL 
If you want to talk about the Yankees being only able to buy Championships...OOPS! then take it to the Sports forum!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey this is a serious thread!LOL
> If you want to talk about the Yankees being only able to buy Championships...OOPS! then take it to the Sports forum!LOL


Hey he mentioned it first not me. I'm just surprised that he didn't mention Lebron in that sentence as well.


----------

